# .htaccess: Website in Unterverzeichnis umziehen



## Frezl (12. April 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe eine Website übergangsweise in ein Unterverzeichnis umgezogen, da sie während der Umstellung auf ein neues System weiter erreichbar bleiben soll. Damit alle Anfragen auf dieses Unterverzeichnis umgeleitet werden, habe ich eine .htaccess-Datei mit folgendem Inhalt erstellt:


```
RewriteEngine on

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/oldsite/
RewriteRule (.*)$ http://www.domain.tld/oldsite/$1
```

Damit bekomme ich einen ErrorCode 500. Eigentlich sollte das aber funktionieren, weils bei einem anderen Projekt auch schon funktioniert hat. Hab ich einen Fehler gemacht, oder versteht mein Server kein mod_rewrite? Es handelt sich um einen vom Uni-Rechenzentrum gehosteten Apache. Die ham da oft merkwürdig paranoide Konfigurationen 

Viele Grüße,
Frezl


----------



## wollmaus (13. April 2011)

Entferne testhalber alles bis auf die 1. Zeile, ich nehme an der Fehler bleibt derselbe.

Wenn es an dem ist, heisst dies nicht unbedingt, daß der Server kein mod_rewrite versteht, es heisst eher, daß er es nicht erlaubt.

Die Nutzung von Direktiven im Zusammenhang mit mod_rewrite erfordert die Apache-Konfiguration *AllowOverride FileInfo * für das entsprechende Verzeichnis. Ist diese Option nicht gesetzt, verursacht dies einen Serverfehler bereits beim Verwenden der  RewriteEngine-Direktive. mod_rewrite kannst du dann nicht nutzen.


----------



## Frezl (14. April 2011)

Hab das Rechenzentrum deswegen schon angeschrieben, aber die sind mir immer noch die Antwort schuldig. Ich gehe aber stark davon aus, dass du recht hast. Hab nämlich versucht, Typo3 auf dem Host zu installieren und auch da hat die htaccess nicht funktioniert, die ja zweifellos korrekt ist.

Da frage ich mich aber, für was die überhaupt Server hosten, wenn die Ohne Arme und Beine ausgeliefert werden :-/

Grüße,
Frezl


----------

